

Biggest Comeback of 2012: Yahoo - besttechie
http://www.besttechie.com/2012/12/17/biggest-comeback-of-2012-yahoo/

======
michaelpinto
I have to say I've been impressed with Marissa Mayer: I think it's way too
early to know how this will turn out, but it reminds me a bit of Jobs coming
back to Apple...

